
Visby's portable Covid-19 test gets FDA approval - respinal
https://mobile.reuters.com/video/watch/id719317232
======
gpapilion
Interesting that this is still a pcr test.

~~~
respinal
Yes, I have talked to some people that are skeptical about it. They say that
maybe it is not PCR, but LAMP.

